# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  25,000 Russian Names from past centuries

## Rosa Anna

This site has researched names and sources for Russian/Slavic names from 3rd-16th centuries plus citations to source.  http://sca.org/heraldry/paul/ 
Another article explaining the usage/forming of names based on location/origionation.  http://sca.org/heraldry/laurel/names/toprus.html

----------

